# Are these good prices and types? and as few questions



## Jake Jackson (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay so I have a chance to get some fronts, been wanting to do something in a colony form for some time now. Here are the prices and availability I have been offered. Not really a front expert or anything I've come to you guys who I respect so much for opinions and options.

*The List*
Frontosa, 7 stripe 1" 4.00 
Kipili 1" 8.00 
Ikola lightning 1" 8.00 
Cape mpimbwe 1" 8.00

So, what do you guys think? Any of these fronts worth getting?_ (For the record, I really like the Zaire blues if any of these are close)_ Also, how many juvies would be a good amount to purchase when trying to ensure a quality colony?

And a quick question about keeping them. At this time I've got an empty 75 gall and working to secure a 135 gallon. I know as adults they will need the 135, the tank measures L72xW18xH24 would that be okay for adult fronts or would I need a wider tank?

What size tank would be best for these juvies, could I toss em into a 20 Long for growouts?


----------



## basicfisherman (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm no expert but I would say that those prices are pretty good. Around here your looking at about 20$ for a 1.5 inch front. As far as the tanks go, I'll leave that up top someone with more knowledge.


----------



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

**** ya i cant get them for that price around here ya lucky lol


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

-the price shows good consistency for similar variants. from that list i would pick kipili. IMO, they offer a good chance for purple/blue tones when mature, and they are relatively easy breeders. 7 stripes are either loved or loathed. i used to be a big fan of them, because they get huge noggins, and 'elvis' sideburns, but mine always scared easily. none of them are close to zaire color, though. so if that is your 'true quest'...you should hold off.
-that 135 will work OK for up to a 2:5-2:7 group, but you will miss having a deeper tank once your males reach the 10" mark. 
-i move my frontosa fry from 20longs when they reach the inch mark. if you really love 'em, like i do my moba babies, they go straight into 72" tanks from there. HTH.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

The mpimbwe are pretty blue. I started with burundi and was happy at how blue they were, then i ordered some mpimbwe (paid 10 each for 1 inch fish, and 40 dollars for shipping cross country) The mpimbwe are so much bluer than my burundi, they cant even compare and these fish are still babies, i cant wait to see how they will look come a year from now as 'teenager" size. I have not kept the other variants before so cant comment on them.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

lloyd said:


> ...none of them are close to zaire color, though. so if that is your 'true quest'...you should hold off.


If you do choose to hold off, F1 Zaire Blue (Kapampa, Kitumba or Moba) will cost you about $35 each for 1-inch fry from a reputable breeder.

A 75-gallon tank should be a good grow out tank for, about, one year from the fry stage. The sooner you get your 135 the better.

I've had a Mpimbwe colony, I really liked them and I liked their color too. I have Zaire Kapampa now and love their color. Zaire are my favorites and the Tanzanians are second. I agree with lloyd, if you really want that Zaire color you might want to consider holding off.

Good Luck and keep us posted on what you get :thumb:


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

I kept Ikola F1s (Ikola and Mpimbwe are very similar) and found them full of character and not very skittish at all, would eat out of my hand after 1 year of age. From what I have seen of others Mpimbwe are very similar. Nice blue colour with a varied and rich diet.

Depends which variant you prefer, are you looking for character or the bluest of the blue. I would go with Ikola or Kipili from your selection.

75 will be fine for the first 6 months for a group of 9-12....but the sooner you can move them into a 135 the better. For reference I ended up with 9 in a 150.


----------

